# Stuck



## undercookd (Oct 1, 2009)

I am kind of stuck and need some help. I have 3 designs ready that I want to get printed for my very first run, however, I am currently unemployed and can't afford to have 50 t-shirts per design, 2 of which have 8 colors. 2 of the designs also call for a height of 23". I don't even know if these are going to sell and I don't want to have $3,000 worth of inventory I can't sell. Is there another way to fufill my orders taking into consideration these factors: some designs have 8 colors, a couple are 23" tall by about 12" wide, and I want a very high quality look and feel.I would appreciate any input.Thank you


----------



## undercookd (Oct 1, 2009)

should I re-word my post ?


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

undercookd said:


> should I re-word my post ?


Well, I don't know about the other pod sites, but cafepress can only pint a maximum size design of 10x10. You are better off finding a dtg printer that can print that size. With dtg it'll cost you, but at least you can do low run prints so you don't keep inventory..


----------



## undercookd (Oct 1, 2009)

I am not too familiar with direct to garment printing. Is it good quality? Does it have a good feel to it, does it last in the wash? Thank you for your advice.


----------

